# John Deere 4020 great bend



## wailennrebecca (Sep 19, 2011)

We have recently purchased a john deere 4020 with a front end loader. The individual we purchased it from did not use it so was unable to show us the shift pattern. Is there anyone out there who can give us information concerning this tractor and how to utilize our investment? Neither of us are very acquainted w/tractors so any information will be great.


----------



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hope this helps....


----------

